# satrday fishin,  wind was blowin



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

The weather was clearing and the water was high along with blowing winds.  I knew some places that should produce close to the house so I said the helll with it and went.  I figured topwater with all the chop.  I got to test my new drift bucket I made.  I worked pretty good considering the wind was blowing 30mph.  The wind was waaaay stonger out on the water that at my house.  I was drifting even though I had my mud anchor and the drift bucket.  Had some really big hits on the topwater but no hook ups.  On one hit I just let it sit there.  THe fish came and hit it 3 more times without giving the lure any movement whatso ever. Very fun to watch.  On the fourth hit, it finally got hooked.  It ended up being a 9.5 lb red.  Miss 2 more big hits.  THen landed a 4 lb trout and a jack.  Tried drifting the area again but it did not seem alive the way the first time did.  I wanted to try a flat on the north end of the lagoon that I thought might be a little protected. WRONG!  But it was a fun ride down the east channel to George's bar.  Drifted soem flats around there and found when the sun was, you could see fish and they would eat.  Missed a strike on a topwater and actually watch the fish follow it til the hooks got caught up with grass.  Switched to a soft bait and sight casted to a fish. I hit him in the back and he turned around and ate in the blink of an eye.  He was 6lbs.  Tried drifting it again but the sun wasn't cooperating.  THe ride back was wet.  By then the winds had shifted to sw and going by orange island was a bit on the wet side, but it was fun.

here is the 9.5 lber









the trout









the 6lber using Tanner's photo method









and back in the water










Here are some pictures of Georges bar and the lagoon


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: satrday fishin, wind was blowin*

Wow!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: satrday fishin, wind was blowin*



> Wow!



X2


Nice work man. The ride back musta been real wet.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Good trip. You gotta love it when you bean em and they still eat. It's only 20 knots tomorrow maybe I shoulda planed to go. Naw maybe next time.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG, nothin fair weather about that trip. Sometimes those days are real productive. Nice trout !


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: satrday fishin, wind was blowin*

Man that water looks nasty!!

go away wind..!! it's summer already... :-/


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Man, Nice fish! Fat purty trout!!1


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

beavis, you are Da man! Nice catching In whitecap city [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: satrday fishin, wind was blowin*

beavis, you need to get with Roland Martin on your hero shot technique. Roland woulda had the big one at least 19.5lbs.  

wtg [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hard core fishin.


----------

